
How to think about errors in your [C++] code - alphaHeretic
https://abbyssoul.github.io/engineering/2019/10/01/thinking-about-error.html
======
NeonWW
Return error like C and Go is best practice for C++ Exceptions is good only
for hi level languages like Java

